# Mid-Life Examination of Life



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I seem to be going through one of these (again). Just going through one of those occasional periods of, "Did I chose the right path?" type things. This week's version is over things like work committments, little time to dedicate to my passions in life (mainly piping and once upon a time, cycling), and also missing my homeland a bit. 

This always resolves after a week or so coupled with a nice evening out with the friends I have made down here in Arizona. However, this time around the urge to be amongst my childhood surroundings and friends (who are starting to die off I might add!) is pretty strong. I just have to keep my eye on the prize of early and comfortable retirement but this time it is rougher than usual.

Anyone else go through periods like this?


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

Why do you think you're special?  

Of course we (It's a hutspah to take the liberty in saying "we"? If yes, mea culpa and pardon me, guys.) have such rattling eras in our changeful lives, for the most part.

Mine is if I give the deserved time to my commitments, like writing, frex.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

BDS said:


> Why do you think you're special?
> 
> Of course we (It's a hutspah to take the liberty in saying "we"? If yes, mea culpa and pardon me, guys.) have such rattling eras in our changeful lives, for the most part.
> 
> Mine is if I give the deserved time to my commitments, like writing, frex.


BDS, I fully realize my lack of specialness. If I was special, I would have my wishes fulfilled, now wouldn't I?

I of course realize others have these feelings. My last sentence was to elicit responses, not be presumptuous in assuming feelings for others. So, instead of criticizing, share some of your feelings.


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

Man, I'm not criticizing one bit!! I'm joking and taking it easy, and I mentioned mine. Read it! (biiiiiiiig grin)


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I seem to be going through one of these (again). Just going through one of those occasional periods of, "Did I chose the right path?" type things. This week's version is over things like work committments, little time to dedicate to my passions in life (mainly piping and once upon a time, cycling), and also missing my homeland a bit.
> 
> This always resolves after a week or so coupled with a nice evening out with the friends I have made down here in Arizona. However, this time around the urge to be amongst my childhood surroundings and friends (who are starting to die off I might add!) is pretty strong. I just have to keep my eye on the prize of early and comfortable retirement but this time it is rougher than usual.
> 
> Anyone else go through periods like this?


I know what you mean. We just had a reunion, of sorts, of old friends, and I have been feeling the same way. All of us have moved to different parts of the country and we hardly ever see each other anymore. 
I am with you on the whole career thing. I'm fed up with the finance world and basically being a salesman. The stress and constant cuts of our commissions and fees has really gotten to me. I've been taking classes and will soon be making a career change (within the next few months). I'll soon be working in IT security, something I will enjoy doing...penetration testing, ethical hacking the whole bit. I've always been kind of a computer geek, so it will be a nice change of environment. My wife is happy about the change...I guess I have been grouchy the last few months! I went into finance for the money, and now after several years in the business, I'm burnt out. Thankfully, I have my lacrosse and hockey leagues two nights a week, to let off steam, or I think I'd go nuts.

Dave


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Anyone else go through periods like this?


Constantly. I never read my college alumni quarterly for this reason, lest I spy entries like this:

_ Class of 1984: *John Snavely Hardwick *and __*Francesca (Dillington) Hardwick '86 *just had their third genetically perfect child. The Hardwicks say "Rock On!" from their private island in the South Pacific and invite all Denisonians to stop by if they're in the neighborhood. 
John just completed his hostile takeover of MegaloCorpoTek and Fran's new novel, "The Color of Immense Piles of Money," will be published by Pangloss & Patchouli in the fall.
_ 
Difficult to read this stuff knowing that John is perhaps the single dumbest person I have ever met and Franny's behind-the-back nickname was "Fanny," I'll leave you to imagine why.

But these bouts of doubt are exceptionally useless. My motto: Play the cards you got, do your best, and bleep 'em if they can't take a joke.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I seem to be going through one of these (again). Just going through one of those occasional periods of, "Did I chose the right path?" type things. This week's version is over things like work committments, little time to dedicate to my passions in life (mainly piping and once upon a time, cycling), and also missing my homeland a bit.
> 
> This always resolves after a week or so coupled with a nice evening out with the friends I have made down here in Arizona. However, this time around the urge to be amongst my childhood surroundings and friends (who are starting to die off I might add!) is pretty strong. I just have to keep my eye on the prize of early and comfortable retirement but this time it is rougher than usual.
> 
> Anyone else go through periods like this?


At least once a month...


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I know what you mean. We just had a reunion, of sorts, of old friends, and I have been feeling the same way. All of us have moved to different parts of the country and we hardly ever see each other anymore.
> I am with you on the whole career thing. I'm fed up with the finance world and basically being a salesman. The stress and constant cuts of our commissions and fees has really gotten to me. I've been taking classes and will soon be making a career change (within the next few months). I'll soon be working in IT security, something I will enjoy doing...penetration testing, ethical hacking the whole bit. I've always been kind of a computer geek, so it will be a nice change of environment. My wife is happy about the change...I guess I have been grouchy the last few months! I went into finance for the money, and now after several years in the business, I'm burnt out. Thankfully, I have my lacrosse and hockey leagues two nights a week, to let off steam, or I think I'd go nuts.
> 
> Dave


LP/Dave,

Congrats on the new career. Smart move re IT.

Cheers


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Constantly. I never read my college alumni quarterly for this reason, lest I spy entries like this:
> 
> _ Class of 1984: *John Snavely Hardwick *and __*Francesca (Dillington) Hardwick '86 *just had their third genetically perfect child. The Hardwicks say "Rock On!" from their private island in the South Pacific and invite all Denisonians to stop by if they're in the neighborhood.
> John just completed his hostile takeover of MegaloCorpoTek and Fran's new novel, "The Color of Immense Piles of Money," will be published by Pangloss & Patchouli in the fall.
> ...


LOL...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I occasionally wonder what would have happened if I had placed music first and accounting second. Accounting is an income, but a stressful one. I also dislike the assumption that I lack imagination and creativity just because I am an accountant.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> I seem to be going through one of these (again). Just going through one of those occasional periods of, "Did I chose the right path?" type things. This week's version is over things like work committments, little time to dedicate to my passions in life (mainly piping and once upon a time, cycling), and also missing my homeland a bit.
> 
> This always resolves after a week or so coupled with a nice evening out with the friends I have made down here in Arizona. However, this time around the urge to be amongst my childhood surroundings and friends (who are starting to die off I might add!) is pretty strong. I just have to keep my eye on the prize of early and comfortable retirement but this time it is rougher than usual.
> 
> *Anyone else go through periods like this?*


Put me down for a YES.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> IAccounting is an income, but a stressful one. I also dislike the assumption that I lack imagination and creativity just because I am an accountant.


I too chose accounting so that I would always have an income, but it is in no way an occupation for which I have any passion. I save the creativity and the imagination for the time with my kids. Besides, people don't like creative accounting.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

BDS said:


> Man, I'm not criticizing one bit!! I'm joking and taking it easy, and I mentioned mine. Read it! (biiiiiiiig grin)


Ugh, sorry. Grouchiness and touchiness seem to go hand in hand with this situation.


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

Wayfarer, that's all right, the written word lacks what the verbal has aplenty: body language :icon_smile: .


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Constantly. I never read my college alumni quarterly for this reason, lest I spy entries like this:
> 
> _ Class of 1984: *John Snavely Hardwick *and __*Francesca (Dillington) Hardwick '86 *just had their third genetically perfect child. The Hardwicks say "Rock On!" from their private island in the South Pacific and invite all Denisonians to stop by if they're in the neighborhood.
> John just completed his hostile takeover of MegaloCorpoTek and Fran's new novel, "The Color of Immense Piles of Money," will be published by Pangloss & Patchouli in the fall.
> ...


Whenever I and another guy at my firm who went to the same law school get one of these monthly "pat on the back" alumni e-mail blasts from our law school, which are often filled with alumni who have just made a billion bucks in their latest IPO, or bought an island in the Caribbean, or have just been awarded the Grand Order of The Sacred Bull for their services as Chief Justice of some court in Europe or Asia, we immediately forward the bulletin to each other with the following Subject heading:

"You LOSER!!!"


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Wayfarer,

I hear you. I've been OK on this front overall, but definitely have some moments of frustration. I used to play in some pretty solid bands and counted among my friends people like Smashing Pumpkins (who we played with several times in their early days). I often wonder what would have happened if I hadn't fled the scene and gone to grad school. 

Well, that doesn't bother me so much, since I'm not really cut out for the sex, drugs and general excess of the entertainment industry (or at least what passes for it these days). But I DO get concerned that the years are passing and I find that my career (writer), while quite nicely compensated, often does not afford me much chance to write MY OWN stuff. I get good-paying gigs that take a lot of time (like the two-year project/book I just finished), but haven't written a line of fiction or poetry in ages. I think I can certainly still do it, but finding the time is the hard part. 

Seems like a common theme is chasing the dollar and postponing "real life" until some (inderterminate) point in the future--which we always promise ourselves will be sooner rather than later (e.g. before we get hit by a bus, metaphorical or literal). But I'm over 40 now and the gray hairs are showing up more each day. Time to ensure my priorities are in definite order, lest I wake up at 80 to discover I've never quite lived "my way" at all. 

I recently returned from the Caribbean (Grenada and Jamaica) and that was a good eye-opener for me. I realised that I sometimes confuse wants and needs quite easily, and all the money I think I NEED may not be quite accurate. Fine if I WANT that money, but I need to understand the other costs that such pursuit entails. I suspect many of us are in a similar boat. 

Gotta run for now (working, imagine that), but this is a topic I would gladly discuss with you guys more later. Maybe we can (collectively) figure something out.... I daresay my best guess at a solution is to put some money away and pay off what you need to, but then think long and hard about just how much is enough and what sacrifices you are comfortable making to appease Mammon. We'll all have different answers there, I reckon.

In the meantime, keep listening to that reggae/dub!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Bertie, 

Excellent post and a perfectly phrased point. "Real life" must wait until some nebulous time. Part of this too was triggered by renewed exposure to another culture/place. Having spent all last week with several instructors from the Highlands, the ratrace vs. simpler life reared its head again. One of the instructors told a joke about a Spainard that moved to the Highlands. He was at the pub explaining the Spanish philosophy of "manyana." While it literally means "tomorrow" of course, the philosophy is, "Why do today, what can be put off until tomorrow?" An old Highlander hears this and says, "Put off until tomorrow? Why there's nothing quite so urgent as needs doing tomorrow up here!".

Are we chasing our tails in an endless maze in the US, Canada, and Japan? Does France (and Etienne) really have it correct? Thirty five hour weeks and months of vacation?


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Bertie,
> 
> Are we chasing our tails in an endless maze in the US, Canada, and Japan? Does France (and Etienne) really have it correct? Thirty five hour weeks and months of vacation?


Yes, I think we do chase our tails, and yes I think France really does it properly. Of course, there are an awful lot of people wanting what we take for granted here, and willing to work really damn hard for much less money than we "need".

-Les Ismore


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

tabasco said:


> -Less Is More


I never felt that way when I had little though. Maybe only those that have plenty can reflect with melancholy on times when they were poor? I know when I was poor, I spent much time wishing I were not.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I never felt that way when I had little though. .


me neither.

Now that I'm older, with more experiences, with more money (and maybe a teeny bit wiser), I know I have many more *choices* as to *how* to live.

I wonder if I'd have the same choices with less money. I hope so.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

tabasco said:


> me neither.
> 
> Now that I'm older, with more experiences, with more money (and maybe a teeny bit wiser), I know I have many more *choices* as to *how* to live.
> 
> I wonder if I'd have the same choices with less money. I hope so.


There's the thing. I had little money and limited choices. In fact, the main choice I made was to earn more money. So one could say the parent of all these child choices, was not to remain poor. This is what led me to come to the conclusion that only with a certain level of affluence does one have the ability to be melancholy about a simpler life. It is just like the case of organized pacifism. They can usually only exist within a society that possess a strong military


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> They can usually only exist within a society that possess a strong military


Good point.

-economic warrior


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfar,Are you referring to a mid-life crisis? When does one get it and at what age?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> Wayfar,Are you referring to a mid-life crisis? When does one get it and at what age?


Well Howa, if you live to 30, you would have your mid-life crisis at 15, right?


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I went through one (so far my first) just a few weeks ago. one makes choices in life, and lives with the choices, and it is perfectly natural to look back and wonder what would have happened if one had gone another way. 


I am a little lucky in that I know soem people who have taken the alternative branches on similar paths that I have taken. and, when I look at their lives, I am glad that I am not in their shoes.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Well Howa, if you live to 30, you would have your mid-life crisis at 15, right?


I'm 33 and I thought guys get it at age 40 So now at 33 there's nothing to have a crisis about.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> I'm 33 and I thought guys get it at age 40 So now at 33 there's nothing to have a crisis about.


Howa, so you're going to live until 80? Or 66?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Howa, so you're going to live until 80? Or 66?


I don't know can't say for sure.Life is too unpredictable.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> I don't know can't say for sure.Life is too unpredictable.


Then maybe you should have your midlife crisis now.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Then maybe you should have your midlife crisis now.


I don't have any criseses.There's nothing for me to worry about!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> I don't have any criseses.There's nothing for me to worry about!


Bully for you Howa!


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

You always have to keep that creative strain in all of us alive by running it along side whatever your day job is. I've just completed a book to be published next spring by a university press. This action will complete a ten-year research and almost daily thought process in twelve chapters that re-interprets British-American relations in the nineteenth century by moving up the idea of rapprochement and showing why. Reviewers were evocative about setting dependable relations back forty years to the Civil War period which is what I have done. I'm an old man and this has been my obsession for decades. It has kept be successful at my day job and thrilled me with the insights into swaths of history that others condone. The other fun thing is thinking about clothing and how I feel best. I've found that really the more I've obsessed about what I want to obsess about the happier I am and the better I am with most people. I also take pride in my path because it has produced substantial results. And I agree, maybe those Denisonians are really trying to make themselves believe they have made it, whatever it is, and what ever paradise they embrace.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfarer,

If you have your health and a wife and family that loves you then you are 95% of the way there. Yes, life could always be better but sometimes we forget how lucky we are (I am particularly guilty of this sin.) Figure out what you really want to do and how you want to get there, and then start enjoying life now and the rest will figure itself out. How trite, cliche and true but life really is a journey and not a destination. Don't let the perfect (and how many times is "perfection" an illusion which only disappoints?) be the enemy of the good and take a deep breath and, in the words of Churchill, Keep Buggering On.

But you knew that already, you just wanted us to remind you.

Karl


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Not too long ago I was asked by someone "If you could live your life over again what would you do differently"? I answered "Everything". I admit I was going through a tough time then but I just now got off the phone with a close friend and asked him when does life start improving? He told me I was in a rut and this is true but why can't I get out of it? There are so many things that need to change, I just can't keep going on like this but it keeps continuing. I've been getting more into Zen lately. Zen appeals to me because it seems to be a way of achieving acceptance of the course ones life is taking. To desire that things be differrent then they are is the source of peoples sorrows and suffering. If I can achieve that frame of mind where I can accept things the way they are, maybe I'll gain the inner peace that Zen is known for.
Mark


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Though age does bring wisdom an experience, it also causes you to lament choices more than when you were younger. As you get older the ramifications of choices seem more dramatic. I contemplate career choices much differently today as a married father of three, than when I was a single 25 year old. I also believe as we get older we appreciate more those special times, places and people from our past and we're actually able to understand how much has changed.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Trenditional,

As my father is fond of saying, the problem with youth is that it is wasted on the young.

Karl


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

.....


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

One of the keys to negotiating this midlife rut, imho, is to realise that part of the answer lies in shedding some of the ego armour--the perpetual "me first" focus that tends to lead to (perhaps) temperary amusement but often little more. For some, the amusements may be all that's required. But for more substantial answers, I have come to believe that looking outside yourself (e.g. less focus on "poor me" and more on what you can do for others around you) can play a big part in keeping your balance through crises, midlife or other. 

I've been thinking lately about a number of people I know who, while quite intelligent--brilliant, even--are yet unfulfilled. Some claim to want a spouse and kids, yet scoff at the notion that they might actually have to make certain compromises, and make some effort, to bring another person(s) into their lives. These are people well used to having every minute of their day scripted exclusively by themselves. That's fine, as far as it goes. But then try to merge that life with another's life in a relationship. Try to keep everything as it's been for 20 years without doing the real and difficult work of engaging that other person as something other than a mere fanciful romantic idea. As most of us know, it can take time and effort, more than some of these friends of mine are willing to put forth, despite their protestations to the contrary. 

So instead, they keep doing what they always do: buy more high-end audio and music gear and spend a lot of time playing Go or Playstation (when they're not pulling down major dollars from Google or Apple to design cutting-edge software). Yet, half the time they are walking around like shells--sort of happy (certainly materially satisfied), but by their own admission "missing something." Of course drugs can pretend to fill that hole for a while, but that's a big zero too, ultimately. 

Blah, blah, blah. I'm sure we all know people like this. Decent chaps, mind you, but kind of off the path and not really happy about it, yet not sure how to move forward properly. 

Again, for me anyway, the way forward seems to be to make real efforts to look outside myself, be grateful for what I have and look for ways I can make a modest contribution to the betterment of my family, community, world. All very cliche, I suppose, now that I think about it. 

But maybe what makes it /feel/ less cliche to me is that very fact of /feeling/ the idea in action, actually /doing it/ and not just thinking about kinda maybe someday getting my priorities in order. 

Mind you, don't think I've /fully/ sorted it all out yet!


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Constantly. I never read my college alumni quarterly for this reason, lest I spy entries like this:
> 
> _Class of 1984: *John Snavely Hardwick *and __*Francesca (Dillington) Hardwick '86 *just had their third genetically perfect child. The Hardwicks say "Rock On!" from their private island in the South Pacific and invite all Denisonians to stop by if they're in the neighborhood. _
> _John just completed his hostile takeover of MegaloCorpoTek and Fran's new novel, "The Color of Immense Piles of Money," will be published by Pangloss & Patchouli in the fall._
> ...


I love this reply! I must get the same Christmas letters as you from my old University friends!! For this reason we have stopped sending "Round Robins" about our family - I was too nauseated by letters telling me that our old friends children had split the atom twice at the age of three and gained entry to Cambridge Uni at the age of 7!! :icon_smile_big: Seriously though, you wonder how some of the dumbest people get into the positions careerwise they do! Am I bitter? I don't think so, I love my job and my kids are doing brilliantly - I just don't go on about it like many people seem to.

Mid life crisis though? Yep, been having the same feelings you all have for a few years now ( on and off). It is something we all go through and need to learn to live with. Whoever said " Play the cards you're dealt and make the most of them" has it about spot on.:icon_smile:

LM


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

I went to a University reunion recently..dreading it , but not really being able -for several reasons - to decline to go. It was very satisfying and life affirming and I realized we have less influence over the paths our lives take than we like to think. The awful people were worse..the nice guys nicer still. We related to each other as though 30 years had gone by in an instant..and I realized I'm the same basically as I was back then and given the time again I wouldn't be able to do much that differently. So sit back and enjoy the ride if you can.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Bully for you Howa!


well,I got Pathmark,Robin(girlfriend),My family and friends to worry about.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

As I look back at my life,I'm amazed that 30 years has passed and in 7 years I'll be a 40 year old man.A lot of events has happened that has changed such as the death of my brother in 1995,dating Robin almost 3 years,the passing away of friends and family in our lives and other weird stuff.And all of this has occurred within the 30 years of my life.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

We all have second thoughts and as time passes, it only gets more extreme. As I've stated in other threads, it has been my privilege to retire from two careers that I truely loved...and my biggest regret is looking back and wondering, "after all that effort, did I make a difference. I mean a real difference!" From a big picture perspective, I guess the answer would be no but, from the perspective of a fairly good number of individuals, I hope the answer would be yes. I certainly didn't get rich doing "the peoples business" but, I made enough to finance a life that includes a beautiful wife, great kids, and a growing number of wonderful grandkids, the very sight of whom drives away the aches, pains and any lingering doubts or regrets pertaining to my life. Newsflash!!...the only way we can make a difference in life is by what we choose to do with today! That's the way I approached my careers and that is how I try to live my life each day.  Have a great day!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Great replies all. A thought: maybe we should all post those alumni updates and Xmas letters in the "Pet Peeves" thread as many of us seem to dislike them?  

I am somewhat coming out of my funk today. Somewhat. One thing this has helped clarify is that as much as I have come to love southern Arizona, I really do need to retire back in Ontario. I think part of this mood was brought on by spending a week up in an area more similar to Ontario, with "real" trees, grass, and the multitude of other things a non-arid environment has. There is beauty here in the Sonoran desert, but it is not the achingly familiar green of my youth.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Does this include the white you will see from December to April?


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I seem to be going through one of these (again). Just going through one of those occasional periods of, "Did I chose the right path?" type things. This week's version is over things like work committments, little time to dedicate to my passions in life (mainly piping and once upon a time, cycling), and also missing my homeland a bit.
> 
> This always resolves after a week or so coupled with a nice evening out with the friends I have made down here in Arizona. However, this time around the urge to be amongst my childhood surroundings and friends (who are starting to die off I might add!) is pretty strong. I just have to keep my eye on the prize of early and comfortable retirement but this time it is rougher than usual.
> 
> Anyone else go through periods like this?


I never knew you were old, Way. For some reason I thought you were in your 20's.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Does this include the white you will see from December to April?


Yes, very much so. I miss snow on evergreens very much.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> I never knew you were old, Way. For some reason I thought you were in your 20's.


People try and tell me 40 is not old. I tell them you might be right, technically it probably is not "old". However, it sure is not young!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It is when you are 51!!


----------



## super k (Feb 12, 2004)

" People try and tell me 40 is not old."

I did my first Ironman race at 45, and a few more since. You have plenty of active life left.

Did you see that show"Age of Love" ? Some of the best looking 40 ish women out there.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

super k said:


> " People try and tell me 40 is not old."
> 
> I did my first Ironman race at 45, and a few more since. You have plenty of active life left.
> 
> Did you see that show"Age of Love" ? Some of the best looking 40 ish women out there.


I did my first Ironman at age 34, I'm planning my next in two years at 40. I don't care if I'm older, I'm just hoping to be faster =)


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> People try and tell me 40 is not old. I tell them you might be right, technically it probably is not "old". However, it sure is not young!


I was messing around, 40 isn't old. Are you still in pretty good shape physical? I'm far from 40 and have noticed a decline in my speed and ability to lose weight.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> I was messing around, 40 isn't old. Are you still in pretty good shape physical? I'm far from 40 and have noticed a decline in my speed and ability to lose weight.


Heh, define "pretty good"


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

super k said:


> " People try and tell me 40 is not old."
> 
> I did my first Ironman race at 45, and a few more since. You have plenty of active life left.
> 
> Did you see that show"Age of Love" ? Some of the best looking 40 ish women out there.





Trenditional said:


> I did my first Ironman at age 34, I'm planning my next in two years at 40. I don't care if I'm older, I'm just hoping to be faster =)


Way to go guys!!! We have someone in our running club who has participated in the Hawaiian Ironman. She is in her 40's and is quite the athlete. We sponsor a dualathlon (5 mile run, 12 mile bike, 2 mile run) and I know it is a lot of training to do well in it. I've done a 15 mile bike ride, followed by a 7 mile run and it exhausted the h** out me.

As far as the age thing, I'm 53 but I work with a lot of people in their 20's and early 30's. I just tell them I'm 29 and then go out and party with them.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hats off to you, Ken!!!

I don't even think about having more than one or two drinks ever any more at my advanced age.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, about half of my co-workers are female. And they are fun when they drink....not that I can do anything about it. :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

You just like it when they admire the fabric in your ties and have to feel them.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

40 is old? There's a guy in my summer lacrosse league who is 55. He has played lacrosse for 40 straight years, including 4 years of college lacrosse at UD. He plays middie too, so he runs up and down the whole field.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> People try and tell me 40 is not old. I tell them you might be right, technically it probably is not "old". However, it sure is not young!


And I'm 33 years old but I feel like half my age.Plus all this energy and this excited libido I have helps me to stay young and in good shape.

Just yesterday I came from the doctor for a physical and my Blood pressure is 130/70 and I weigh 169 pounds.Pretty good for a guy my age.


----------



## corey (Oct 30, 2005)

Man, this thread -- although long dead -- is just what I needed. Thanks for confirming that I'm not alone in my feelings.


----------

